

Ask HN: How Much Are Bloggers At Mashable, TechCrunch Paid? - momzpie

These blogs <i>- - TechCrunch, Mashable, Gizmodo, Engadget etc - -</i> are really popular, as you all know. I would like to know how much the bloggers at these websites are actually paid.<p>-------------------------------------<p>PS: This is my first day at HN. I just love the community. :)
======
marshallk
I can't speak for those _other blogs_ but at ReadWriteWeb (the most fabulous
blog on the internet, if you ask me) we did some polling and ran this post on
pay rates 3 years ago
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_much_do_top_tier_bl...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_much_do_top_tier_bloggers_make.php)
To be honest, given the economy, I doubt things have changed that much since
then.

~~~
momzpie
Marshall, the post says $45K to $90K for full-time bloggers, that's annual
pay, right? (I might look sheepish here)

If you can tell us, how much does RWW pay? And yes, it's one of the most
fabulous blogs on the Internet.

PS: thank you.

~~~
marshallk
I cannot disclose RWW's rate of pay but as I said in that post, the higher you
go in that continuum, the more likely you are to be a consultant vs a
journalist. And we are journalists ;)

~~~
momzpie
No problem. But thanks for the info.

------
anderzole
I once heard bloggers at TUAW get $15/post. But this was back in 2007, I'm
sure it's changed since then. I suppose it also matters if someone is a
contributing blogger or a full on staff member like MG Siegler and Sarah Lacy
at TC

~~~
ftblogger
$15 would be pretty low for a major blog, I think. When I was writing for one
of the larger tech blogs, I was making about $2000/month for 3 stories per
day.

~~~
davidcann
Then your rate must have been about $22/post, which seems in the same
ballpark.

~~~
ftblogger
Not quite. You're assuming I worked 30 days a month - but I only worked on
weekdays. So the pay per post was actually just above $30.

------
tudorizer
Welcome to HN ;)

~~~
momzpie
ThankQ!

